# "Seachem Stability" question



## Emt_tracy28 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am starting a 29g tank. I know I need to cycle the tank and I have read that using "Seachem Stability" product will help speed the cycle along. I only have the choice between "Seachem Stability" or " Jack's BioBoost" because these are the only ones I can find in my area. My question is if I use this product can I still use a cocktail shrimp to do my cycle and when in the cycle should I add the product?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Stablility should be added as soon as you start up your tank. The directions say that you add a cap per 10 g on the first day. After that for 7 more days its a cap for every 20g. From there on fish are safe to be added at anytime as long as the doseage is maintained for that first week. To be safe id use the stability for a week. Then test it and see what your perams are at.


----------



## eaglescout316 (Sep 13, 2010)

Emt_tracy28 said:


> I am starting a 29g tank. I know I need to cycle the tank and I have read that using "Seachem Stability" product will help speed the cycle along. I only have the choice between "Seachem Stability" or " Jack's BioBoost" because these are the only ones I can find in my area. My question is if I use this product can I still use a cocktail shrimp to do my cycle and when in the cycle should I add the product?


Cycle boosters are so hit-and-miss i never recommend them. If you're determined to use one, the idea is you add as directed and do everything else the same as you would've with a non-boosted cycle. The only difference should be your nitrogen cycle bacteria are established in a fraction of the time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think its great to do fishless with a booster. If it works, you should be through in 2 weeks, if it doesn't, you'll be no worse off and no fish are harmed. Stability you use once a week. I think the others are similar. The first dose goes in with the ammonia source (shrimp) to establish the ammonia-eating bacteria. Then you need another dose when the ammonia levels drop and nitrite appears. The second dose seeds the nitrite-eaters. Do the same with "seeds" of old-filter material or used gravel as the principle applies. The first dose of nitrite-eaters will starve, so you need a repeat when there is food for them.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't need the shrimp. just follow the directions on the bottle and you'll be fine, except I would double the first dose it recommends.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You don't need the shrimp. just follow the directions on the bottle and you'll be fine, except I would double the first dose it recommends.


----------



## carolo43 (Jul 4, 2009)

Stability is a good product and it's recommended to add to the tank for a week prior to adding fish but I have added it the same day. Tetra SafeStart also works. Anything to keep the water from getting too toxic is worthwhile. But stocking slowly is needed no matter how you do it.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't see any problem with mixing the shrimp with the quick start product. I've had good results with stability alone.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Make sure it is a fresh bottle!. The bacteria that convert the nitrite to nitrate seem to be really sensitive once the bottle has been open for a while (several months). The ones that convert the ammonia to nitrite live for a very long time but IME the nitrite converters die off.
I found this out by doing daily water testing.
Also if the bottled product has any type of odor especially a sulfer smell then it has gone bad and will not work.


----------



## Emt_tracy28 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips everyone. I started today with pure ammonia and a new bottle of Jack's bio-boost. I live in a rural area and my one local pet store (jack's) didn't have any seachem.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I whole heartily support Seachem Stability. I've used everytime for my tanks, and it cycles with happy fish in under 2 weeks. Just follow the directions and you'll have no problem.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I clone things. No reason to waste time cycling when I can setup and stock a tank on the same day.


----------

